# Man wins $181 Million Lotto on Wednesday finds love of his life two days later



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Lmao hahaha http://sbynews.blogspot.ca/2009/03/181-million-lotto-winner.html


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:haha


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Looks like Preston from jackass.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

LOL'd. I bet he really love the hoe too :lol
I bet she wil brainwash him and leave with all the money in less then 2 months.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

lol, even more evidence to show that money can get you almost any girl no matter what you look like.

brb buying lottery tickets.


----------



## Gidi (Jun 15, 2012)

Lol!!! Mans got rich and 2 days later got the love of his life....Lol watch 2 years later they'll split and she'll take half of the money....All jokes aside I hope all goes good with them tho


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

How very convenient


----------



## winesipides (Jul 10, 2012)

what a lucky guy!


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

You poor delusional *******...


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Can you say "Pre-nuptial Agreement"?


----------



## woakid (Jul 1, 2012)

Me and my best friend won 3 thousand dollars in this local writing contest they had in my home town of Austin Texas. My friend is a she, and where ever she or we went her own best female bud followed. My friends friend never did like me in a 'crush' way, after I got half the cash from the contest she swore I was the kindest dude she ever knew.... Like 2 weeks I think she complemented me and started greeting me with hugs and kisses in the cheek. Too bad for her I got to deal with SA or she woulda prob gotten her way and left me dry. ( I did buy her a 100 dollar dress for prom though... And I wasn't Even her date >.<)


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Digging for that gold are we!?!?!?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey...he has the same shirt as me.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> lol, even more evidence to show that money can get you almost any girl no matter what you look like.
> 
> brb buying lottery tickets.


Which is why I don't want to be rich.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

successful said:


> LOL'd. I bet he really love the hoe too :lol
> I bet she wil brainwash him and leave with all the money in less then 2 months.


Now that is funny. :haha


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

Stories like that give me motivation to continue living


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Does anyone realize this story is from 2009?


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

Is that guy even alive? Just look at him; he's a walking heartattack.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Ventura said:


> Does anyone realize this story is from 2009?


Oh...I always thought it was just a joke anyways. I've seen this picture a few times now.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Define Me said:


> Is that guy even alive? Just look at him; he's a walking heartattack.


That's her plan. Wait him out.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

maybe she just liked him for who he is as a person, his personality, maybe he didn't have money back then to pay to join dating sites and now he does


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Now I ain't sayin' she a gold digger...


----------



## NumeroUno (Oct 23, 2009)

It's strange - I know he probably doesn't care but surely in the back of your mind you'd KNOW and be embarrased that she is clearly a golddigger. And doesn't she feel any shame? Society is ****ed up.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Is this even real?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

She deserves $90 million for sleeping with him. Oh the horror.......his wiener is probably hidden deep inside rolls of fat.


----------



## ppl are boring (Jun 2, 2012)

I like his shirt :lol


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

True love right there


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Lucky girl.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

komorikun said:


> She deserves $90 million for sleeping with him. Oh the horror.......his wiener is probably hidden deep inside rolls of fat.


He could be hung like John Holmes.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Luka92 said:


> Now I ain't sayin' she a gold digger...


but she aint messin with no broke *****:clap


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

MobiusX said:


> maybe she just liked him for who he is as a person, his personality, maybe he didn't have money back then to pay to join dating sites and now he does


Strongest troll post of the day.
Really brah? Look at him...


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

This is nothing new.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

from 2009?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

successful said:


> Strongest troll post of the day.
> Really brah? Look at him...


maybe she reminds her of her father, maybe they didnt show the entire picture and she is physically handicapped, maybe they share the same interests, don't just make conclusions based on a person's look


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

He probably knows what she's up to but doesn't care. There are a lot of men(usually older) who will convince a young naive girl he can make her famous,rich etc. He's probably using her too,it's just her take will be MUCH bigger.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

He got really lucky!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Just get a prenup and she won't be able to run off with half his money.

If it were me though, I'd take the money and invest in a personal trainer, personal chef, psychatrist and be able to improve myself. I'd take up all those expensive hobbies and travel the world having a fun and interesting life. Then I'd hire some personal assistants to spend all their time looking for someone compatible with me.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Mo money........


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

omg I don't understand how some women can have no shame like that.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

successful said:


> Strongest troll post of the day.
> Really brah? Look at him...


look at your avatar picture, it's a picture of an alien looking creature with a small head, you can say then that it's the same thing as the fat guy, the only reason why lilian wayne can get many girls is only because he has money, that's all, if it wasn't for that not many girls would go after him


----------

